# live in paralimni



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

dos anyone live in paralimni. we have a place there and may be moving october nxt year


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Hi, my good lady and I live in paralimni.

Philip and Bev


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

*paral1mn1*



philandbev said:


> Hi, my good lady and I live in paralimni.
> 
> Philip and Bev


where about are you . we have a place by lidl. we come twice a year we are hoping to live out there in 18 months . we are back out in may .lane:


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

chrissie said:


> where about are you . we have a place by lidl. we come twice a year we are hoping to live out there in 18 months . we are back out in may .lane:


We live near Orphanides, been here for the last 12 months and absolutely love it. Best move we ever made.

Phil


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

chrissie said:


> dos anyone live in paralimni. we have a place there and may be moving october nxt year


I live in Frenaros, not too far from Paralimni. I live just off the Frenaros to Vrysoulles road befor Sarris grocery store. I love it!


----------

